# Looking for a good compact 9mm



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

Need help trying to pick a nice compact 9mm for a reasonable price.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

What does "reasonable price" mean? Am I to assume that your finances are as stable as mine?

Do you want a metal or a polymer, or does it matter? Single or double-action, or striker-fired? Single-stack magazine OK, or do you want as much capacity as possible?

Answering these might be enable us to narrow down the suggestions from several hundred to maybe a dozen or two....

PhilR.


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking for something less then 400.00. Doesn't really matter about anything else. Thanks


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

johnincleveland said:


> Looking for something less then 400.00. Doesn't really matter about anything else. Thanks


Well that really narrows it... You should head down to your local gun shop (I would suggest like a Cabelas or a Sportsman's Warehouse) and just tell them that you want to see every sub compact and compact 9mm under 400.00 the list will not be that long. Hold all of them get the feel of the ones you like and then go rent those guns and shoot them. Honestly if I were you, I would not put a dollar figure on it and go and hold and shoot a bunch of guns and if the one you like is 600 bucks then save up a bit more and get that one, it will be well worth it in the long run to be patent and get what you want, then to just get what you can afford right now.

Joshua


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, that price point really does narrow things down. There's only two sub-c's in 9mm that I can think of that you can get for under four C notes. One is the Kahr CW9, which can sometimes be found for $399. The other is the Bersa Thunder Nine, which if I remember correctly comes in two sizes.

The Stoeger Cougar might be small enough to meet your needs, but they are somewhat hard to find. The CZ line might have a poly version to consider too.

The S&W Sigma, while not a compact, is a good auto commonly found for $300, and there's a $50 rebate going on.

PhilR.


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

I recently bought a Kel tec P11 for CC and so far I am very happy. The only real downside in my mind is the very long DAO trigger. It takes a bit of getting used to but after about 100 rounds it got very predictable. The gun has no safety, but with the long trigger would make it difficult to accidentally discharge. 

I paid right at $300, and am very happy. Not the prettiest gun, but for a tool it serves it's purpose. On a side note, I got and optional belt clip that attach's directly to the polymer frame. This clip makes it super easy to Carry the gun IWB without a holster to add bulk. Oh! Kel tec also sells a little plastic mag extension to give you pinky a place to rest, I have big hands so this was a must. I think all together the extras ran me about $30 extra on the net. 

Good luck
Tom


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Tom for bringing up the KT's. I forgot about those. A friend has the same pistol, and although it's trigger has more pull than I would desire, it does seem to be a reliable handgun.

The PF-9 is slimmer still and from what I've read has a better trigger, but there seems to be some teething issues. Still though, might be worth a look.

PhilR.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

johnincleveand: Ruger SR9-Stoeger Cougar 8000 will cover your bases.
Both are 9mm both are from good company's; both are priced below market values; both are quality.
New SR9 locally starting price $399.00
Stoeger Cougar 8000 $359.00 starting price


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

neophyte said:


> johnincleveand: Ruger SR9-Stoeger Cougar 8000 will cover your bases.
> Both are 9mm both are from good company's; both are priced below market values; both are quality.
> New SR9 locally starting price $399.00
> Stoeger Cougar 8000 $359.00 starting price


The OP wanted a compact, and I know that the SR9 is not a compact. I don't think the Cougar is either, but I've not looked at that one.

Good pistols though....

PhilR.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

A used GLOCK model 19 should do the trick!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*value*

PhilR: realized when I posted that neither fell into compact. Cougar 8000 is too a full size. 
Khar has the only compact that 'I' have experience with. It is very expensive. It shoot well and will fit into your pockets easily. My 638 does the same, .38 vs 9mm? Looking at true compacts? 
My intent: look at other units value before you truly decide.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

You can get a Bersa UC9 for under $400. A good pistol, but a bit bulky. For me the cZ75 Compact is the best compact, but a new one will run over $400.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

New: Steyr M9-A1

*EDIT* Not sure if that's a compact or not but it's only about .25" longer than my USPc. 

Used: Well, anything goes.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> The OP wanted a compact, and I know that the SR9 is not a compact.


Well, let's say it's more compact than Ruger's P-series :mrgreen:. It's along the lines of the M&P; big enough to get a good grip and control recoil, yet thin enough for most concealed carry. It is smaller than the P89 or P90 and therefore is technically compact.

You could look around for a used Glock compact or subcompact. Glock makes 3 sizes of the 3 main defense calibers: full-size, mid-frame (or compact), and sub/ultra-compact. Take a look at the Glock 23 and 27 in .40S&W, the 30 and 36 in .45ACP, and the 19 (they call it compact but only cause it's smaller than the 17) and 26 in 9x19mm.

I have the Ruger P95, and though it is a compact, and yet comfortable size, it's bulky, which largely prohibits concealed carry. It may however fit the bill depending on what you want to do with it (i.e. if you want a range pistol and are only looking for a compact for weight issues). In every other aspect other than bulk, it would serve you well as a CCW, so if you can hide it it's definitely worth a look.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

johnincleveland said:


> Looking for something less then 400.00. Doesn't really matter about anything else. Thanks


Your choices are really limited. I'd personally save up the extra $75- $100 and have a lot more to choose from like an XD, Glock, or M & P.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Todd said:


> Your choices are really limited. I'd personally saved up the extra $75- $100 and have a lot more to choose from like an XD, Glock, or M & P.


I really think this is your best bet John, you really do get what you pay for and in the long run an extra 100 bucks really isnt all that much.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

See if you can find a nice used Star BM. If you can you will have a great 9mm at a very good price. The Star BMs were wholesaled for less than $150. Mine was hard chromed years ago and it wears Hakan grips. Regards, Richard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll disagree a bit on the Star BM. The one I owned was a complete POS. Many people are happy with theirs, though.

I agree that you should either fine a good used Glock or similar, or save up a few more bucks.


----------



## dblcorona (Nov 27, 2007)

Not that I'm a big fan, but the Taurus Millenium 9mm was $310 at Sportsman Warehouse.


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

I bought the pt111, I really like it. the gun shots very nice.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

That pt111 seems to be a nice small carry. That is if you are looking for a CCW or just carry. The SW9VE is a great size with a great price. The trigger just takes getting used to. But if you are getting into that size of gun, why not go 40 or 45?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love my compact P99 A/S - I paid $515 for it at the time. They usually got for $565 or so.

The cheapest small gun I'd get that could also be decent at the range would be a Bersa 380 - but that goes outside of your 9mm parameters.

U may wanna check out the new Walther PPS, but that's also close to $600. 

The FNP - M model - It's a compact version, can be found around $400 or so.


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

PT111 seems like a nice pistol though I never handled one. I own a Stoeger Cougar Compact 9mm and have no problem using it for carry. Maybe down the line you can get one, it will impress you. I also have a Bersa Thunder .380 which I sometimes carry, also a nice gun but less firepower.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ruger makes a SR9c which is a compact and should be in the price range....JJ


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Five-year-old thread, don't believe much of the price info is current, so I think we'll close it down. 
Lord knows I don't see (even used) Glock 9mms under four bills any longer...


----------

